# how to/where destroying/aging shirts



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I was wanting to do some destroying/ageing to some shirts im working on. I was wondering how do you go about this if you would like to try it by yourself?

And also does anyone know any good places that do it for you?


----------



## DrSpeed (Oct 31, 2007)

put em on a 5yr old get a group of 5yrolds they're pretty cheap these days......

or you could wash them like 10 times use belach and such cheap way mass qaunity an dthe look like levis does uses big tumblers iwth stones and stuff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can get tees that are already distressed at places like continental clothing and alternative apparel.

There are some tips for doing it yourself in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t14128.html

This place could probably do it for you: JS Apparel, Inc.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

thanks rodney that pretty much answered my questions


----------

